# HDR Calibration & Discussion



## ConnecTED

I'm opening this thread to add all the current and any upcoming information about the available software solutions that support HDR calibration/profiling, HDR calibration methods/workflows/hardware/pattern generators etc.

Here is the list of the available software solutions we have now:

*CalMAN 5*

HDR Calibration Support: ST.2084 Gamma available from CalMAN Ultimate/Studio 5.4.1 released @ 5 March 2015 (or later version).
ST.2084 Gamma available from CalMAN Enthusiast 5.6.0 RC1 released @ 7 October 2015 (or later version).

License Level Required for HDR Calibration: CalMAN Ultimate, CalMAN Studio, CalMAN Enthusiast.

*ChromaPure 2.x*

HDR Support: Not yet supported. Expected be to supported in ChromaPure 3.x.

License Level Required for HDR Calibration: To be announced.

*HCFR*

HDR Calibration Support: ST.2084 Gamma available from HCFR 3.3.0 released @ 6 June 2015 (or later version). *Supports HDR Parametric Gamma also.

License Level Required for HDR Calibration: Free (Open Source) Software

*LightSpace*

HDR Calibration Support: ST.2084 Gamma available from LightSpace 6.6.7.2061 released @ 25 March 2015 (or later version).

License Level Required for HDR Calibration: All license levels support it.

Notes: LightSpace supports HDR Parametric Gamma capability also. Users can download an example HDR Parametric Gamma profile from LightSpace website; this one for the Sony BVM-X300, which is used by some major Post Facilities, including Light Iron – who were one of the first to start using the Sony display.

*dispcalGUI (Powered by ArgyllCMS)*

HDR Calibration Support: ST.2084 Gamma available from dispcalGUI 3.0.3 released @ 6 July 2015 (or later version).

License Level Required for HDR Calibration: Free (Open Source) Software.


----------



## ConnecTED

Here is the list with the published Peak Luminance Range Limit for each meter available in market:

*Colorimeters*

X-Rite DTP-94 up to 1.000 cd/m2
X-Rite i1Display 2 up to 3.000 cd/m2
Sencore's CP-6000 up to 1.000 cd/m2
X-Rite Chroma 5 up to 1.000 cd/m2
X-Rite Hubble up to 1.350 cd/m2
Sencore OTC-1000 up to 1.350 cd/m2
X-Rite i1Display PRO (i1d3 OEM/Retail i1d3) up to 1.000 cd/m2
SpectraCAL C6 (Branded OEM i1d3) up to 1.000 cd/m2
SpectraCAL C6-HDR (Branded OEM i1d3) up to 1.300 cd/m2
BasICColor Discus up to 2.500 cd/m2
Colorimetry Research CR-100 up to 5.140 cd/m2
Klein K-80 up to 10.000 cd/m2
Klein K-10A up to 10.000 cd/m2
Minolta CS-100A up to 300.000 cd/m2
Minolta CA-210 up to 1.000 cd/m2
Minolta CA-310 up to 1.000 cd/m2
Minolta CS-200 up to 20.000.000 cd/m2

*Spectroradiometers/Spectrophotometers*

X-Rite ColorMunki up to 1.000 cd/m2
X-Rite i1PRO1 up to 300 cd/m2
X-Rite i1PRO2 up to 1.200 cd/m2
JETI 1201 up to 70.000 cd/m2 (using optional JETI filters... up to 75.000/250.000 cd/m2)
JETI 1211 up to 2.500 cd/m2 (using optional JETI filters... up to 10.000/25.000/50.000/75.000/250.000 cd/m2)
JETI 1501 up to 150.000 cd/m2
JETI 1511 up to 150.000 cd/m2
Colorimetry Research CR-250RH up to 154.180 cd/m2
Photoreseach PR-650 up to 5.000 cd/m2
Photoreseach PR-655 up to 15.000 cd/m2
Photoreseach PR-670 up to 8.566.000 cd/m2
Photoreseach PR-680 up to 17.130.000 cd/m2
Minolta CS-1000 up to 80.000 cd/m2
Minolta CS-2000 up to 500.000 cd/m2
Minolta CS-2000A up to 500.000 cd/m2


----------



## mechman

Ted,

Thank you for all the work you do here to keep our members informed! You and your work are appreciated!! :T


----------



## rab-byte

You got a list of generators that will currently support HDR? 

And do we expect to see any displays let us adjust HDR separately from 709? Last I heard it was probably going to be metadata in the EDID handshake.

Thanks for the list BTW! You put time into it.


----------



## ConnecTED

mechman said:


> Ted,
> 
> Thank you for all the work you do here to keep our members informed! You and your work are appreciated!! :T


Thanks Steve, I will keep that thread active by updating with any upcoming related info.


----------



## ConnecTED

rab-byte said:


> You got a list of generators that will currently support HDR?
> 
> And do we expect to see any displays let us adjust HDR separately from 709? Last I heard it was probably going to be metadata in the EDID handshake.
> 
> Thanks for the list BTW! You put time into it.


Hi, I haven't found any pattern generator that can be used for HDR.

We have to see if the current DVDO AV-Lab TPG 4K pattern generator which has HDMI 2.0 with a firmware update if they can update it to 2.0a for us to able to send that metadata.

Lumagen Radiance Pro family video processors will have that capability something that will be added the next year.


----------



## ConnecTED

CalMAN Studio is also supporting ST.2084 (HDR EOTF).


----------



## rab-byte

And here I'm stuck with a videoforge for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ConnecTED

rab-byte said:


> And here I'm stuck with a videoforge for the foreseeable future.


If the display companies can add an option to their menu's to enable/disable HDR mode, like it's happening for 3D mode, then you can use any pattern generator.

Broadcasting HDR monitors have this option at their menus.


----------



## ConnecTED

HDR News Updates

CalMAN 5.6.1 RC1 release added for CalMAN Expert, Professional & Ultimate license levels:

HDR-10 support for Quantum Data 780 and 804 pattern generators. (This requires firmware version 15092260 or higher)
HDR-10 support for Astro Design VG-876 & VG-877 Video Signal Generators.

HDR-10 is a standard used for mastering content, it has metadata content describing the mastering monitor peak brightness and native gamut. HDR-10 doesn't support consumer devices; displays/projectors etc.

LightIllussion added a page related with HDR here: http://www.lightillusion.com/hdr.html


----------



## ConnecTED

*HDR/WCG Systems Survey - Technical Paper*

The new UHDTV system will benefit greatly from Higher Dynamic Range (HDR) and Wide Color Gamut (WCG). These enhanced features have been received very positively by consumers, and CE manufacturers are moving very quickly to introduce equipment to the market with various levels of UHD capability.

This fast movement in the industry has left many confused about UHDTV capabilities, proposed system features, system compatibility, and standards.
​
This preliminary draft paper attempts to shed light on HDR and WCG, the different industry proposals, and how we test and calibrate the image accuracy of these new generation TVs. This paper will be repeatedly updated as the industry comes together on system standards.

Download it from here: http://calman.spectracal.com/hdr.html


----------



## ConnecTED

*ITU announces new standard for High Dynamic Range TV: ITU-R HDR-TV Recommendation BT.2100-0 (July 2016)*

Geneva, 5 July 2016 – ITU has announced a new standard for High Dynamic Range Television that represents a major advance in television broadcasting. High Dynamic Range Television (HDR-TV) brings an incredible feeling of realism, building further on the superior colour fidelity of ITU’s Ultra-High Definition Television (UHDTV) Recommendation BT.2020. ITU’s Radiocommunication Sector (ITU-R) has developed the standard – or Recommendation – in collaboration with experts from the television industry, broadcasting organizations and regulatory institutions in its Study Group 6.

“High Dynamic Range Television will bring a whole new viewing experience to audiences around the world,” said ITU Secretary-General Houlin Zhao, welcoming the announcement. “TV programming will be enhanced with brighter pictures that add sparkle to entertainment and realism to news coverage.”

“High Dynamic Range Television represents an important step towards the virtual-reality quality of experience to be delivered by future broadcasting and multimedia systems,” said François Rancy, Director of the ITU Radiocommunication Bureau. He congratulated Yukihiro Nishida, Chairman of ITU-R Study Group 6, for this major achievement.

The ITU-R UHDTV Recommendation BT.2020, approved in October 2015, represented the continuous evolution of television since it was invented in the 1930s, transforming the dim black and white screen into an ultra-high definition colour picture on large flat panel displays.

This latest ITU-R HDR-TV Recommendation BT.2100 brings a further boost to television images, giving viewers an enhanced visual experience with added realism. The HDR-TV Recommendation allows TV programmes to take full advantage of the new and much brighter display technologies. HDR-TV can make outdoor sunlit scenes appear brighter and more natural, adding highlights and sparkle. It enhances dimly lit interior and night scenes, revealing more detail in darker areas, giving TV producers the ability to reveal texture and subtle colours that are usually lost with existing Standard Dynamic Range TV.

The HDR-TV Recommendation details two options for producing High Dynamic Range TV images. The Perceptual Quantization (PQ) specification achieves a very wide range of brightness levels using a transfer function that is finely tuned to match the human visual system and the Hybrid Log-Gamma (HLG) specification which offers a degree of compatibility with legacy displays by more closely matching the previously established television transfer curves. The Recommendation also outlines a simple conversion process between the two HDR-TV options.

The ITU-R Recommendation BT.2100 also allows TV producers to choose from three levels of detail or resolution: HDTV (1920 by 1080), and UHDTV ‘4K’ (3840 by 2160) and ‘8K’ (7680 by 4320) – all of which use the progressive imaging system with extended colour gamut and range of frame-rates in ITU’s UHDTV Recommendation BT.2020.

“This Recommendation is the culmination of three years of intensive work by dedicated image experts from around the world. HDR images are stunning and this is another major step forward in television quality,” said Andy Quested, Chairman of ITU-R Working Party 6C (WP 6C), which developed the new standard. “Programme makers today need a much wider range of options in order to meet the expectations of the different platforms they must supply, and this need for flexibility is catered for within the framework of a stable ITU-R Recommendation.”

Download Link: http://www.itu.int/dms_pubrec/itu-r/rec/bt/R-REC-BT.2100-0-201607-I!!PDF-E.pdf


----------



## Blacklightning

ConnecTED said:


> *HDR/WCG Systems Survey - Technical Paper*
> 
> The new UHDTV system will benefit greatly from Higher Dynamic Range (HDR) and Wide Color Gamut (WCG). These enhanced features have been received very positively by consumers, and CE manufacturers are moving very quickly to introduce equipment to the market with various levels of UHD capability.
> 
> This fast movement in the industry has left many confused about UHDTV capabilities, proposed system features, system compatibility, and standards.
> ​
> This preliminary draft paper attempts to shed light on HDR and WCG, the different industry proposals, and how we test and calibrate the image accuracy of these new generation TVs. This paper will be repeatedly updated as the industry comes together on system standards.
> 
> Download it from here: http://calman.spectracal.com/hdr.html


okay so this might be a really stupid question for this level of talk but how would I go about calibrating a TV's HDMI input that is used with a chormecast (or any thing like a roku). How do I calibrate for Rec709, HDR-10 and DV at the same time? or can I just calibrate one while the others will not be perfect.

and how do I know if both Netflix and youtube have the same base color or will one be different from the other because youtube could push red while Netflix pushes Blue? :dontknow:


----------

